# So I was talking to the weird girl in the kitchen...



## christianb (Aug 30, 2004)

... and the next thing I know, all my buddies left the party and went to this _other_ party. I'm glad I found you all again. 8) That first party was dying down anyway. Lets tap the keg and get this sucker started.

Nice work Frederick.
Sharms invited me over... hope you don't mind... but I brought the weird girl.


looking forward to this place picking up some steam... how can it not? Simon signed up just ahead of me. Good group.

See ya in user demos for some abuse :wink: 


christianb


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 30, 2004)

hey Christian! Nice seeing you here - enjoy the forum.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 31, 2004)

I suggest we ban all people from Vancover from this forum :twisted: 

By the way, it is nice not to have to deal with the star system, so that I can abuse my friend CB without fear of retribution ...


----------



## christianb (Aug 31, 2004)

I will take you down froggie!

:D


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey B, welcome to the new forums!

Nice to see some familiar faces.


----------



## rJames (Aug 31, 2004)

WHAT!


----------

